# Dell D600 Wireless not working



## moman61 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello All I have attached my ifconfig,dmesg-a, wpa-supplicant and boot loader.conf and would like to know what am I missing to make the wireless work on my laptop?

I have removed the ssid and mac addresses.

ifconfig

```
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 
        inet 192.168.1.7 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
ipw0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
YES: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11b)
        country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
        bintval 0
```


dmesg -a

```
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x72-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 599494229 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad0: 152627MB <WDC WD1600BEVE-11WZT0 01.01A01> at ata0-master UDMA100
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
pccard1: <unknown card> (manufacturer=0xffff, product=0x0001, function_type=-1) at function 0
pccard1:    CIS info: O2Micro, SmartCardBus Reader, V1.0
acd0: DVDR <PHILIPS SPD8005L1/H5S2> at ata1-master UDMA33
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x413c> at usbus3
uhub4: <vendor 0x413c product 0x0058, class 9/0, rev 2.00/10.00, addr 2> on usbus3
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
Setting hostuuid: 44454c4c-3700-1034-8043-b3c04f563231.
Setting hostid: 0x6cd261c2.
Entropy harvesting:
 interrupts
 ethernet
 point_to_point
 kickstart
.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/ad0s1a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1a: clean, 171095 free (3343 frags, 20969 blocks, 1.3% fragmentation)
/dev/ad0s1e: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1e: clean, 253809 free (33 frags, 31722 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
/dev/ad0s1f: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1f: clean, 70620197 free (31037 frags, 8823645 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
/dev/ad0s1d: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/ad0s1d: clean, 1491818 free (354 frags, 186433 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:
.
Setting hostname: FBSD8CL.home
.
Starting wpa_supplicant.
ioctl[SIOCG80211, op 98, len 32]: Invalid argument
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x28407140 user_data=0x2840e040 handler=0x8069f40
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:04:23:4c:21:3c
Starting Network: lo0 bge0 ipw0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
bge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
ipw0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
Starting devd.
Starting wpa_supplicant.
ioctl[SIOCG80211, op 98, len 32]: Invalid argument
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x28407140 user_data=0x2840e040 handler=0x8069f40
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
ifconfig:
SIOCIFCREATE2
:
Input/output error
ifconfig:
interface name does not exist

Starting Network: ipw0.
ipw0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
Starting wpa_supplicant.
ioctl[SIOCG80211, op 98, len 32]: Invalid argument
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x28407140 user_data=0x2840e040 handler=0x8069f40
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
ifconfig:
SIOCIFCREATE2
:
Input/output error
ifconfig:
interface name does not exist

Starting Network: ipw0.
ipw0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:04:23:4c:21:3c
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
Waiting 30s for the default route interface:
(bge0)

Creating and/or trimming log files
.
Starting syslogd.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:
.
Configuring syscons:
 blanktime
.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ssid="xxx"
key_mgmt=NONE
wep_key1=xxxxxxxx
wep_tx_keyidx=1
}
```
I x'd out the wepkey and ssid


/boot/loader.conf

```
if_ipw_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Mar  8 13:36:04 2010
# Created: Mon Mar  8 13:36:04 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="FBSD8CL.home"
ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
wlans_ipw0="YES"
ifconfig_ath0="WPA DHCP"
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2010)

Please use [code] tags for system output.

Are there any errors or warnings in /var/log/messages?


----------



## bschmidt (Mar 11, 2010)

```
wlans_ipw0="YES"
ifconfig_ath0="WPA DHCP"
```

err.. typo?


----------



## moman61 (Mar 11, 2010)

I will post var/logs, but to answer the other question, if I use wlans_ath0 the onboard wireless will not be detected! will get "no driver" mssg.


----------



## bschmidt (Mar 12, 2010)

Shouldn't it be

```
wlans_ipw0="[B]wlan0[/B]"
ifconfig_[B]wlan0[/B]="WPA DHCP"
```


----------



## moman61 (Mar 13, 2010)

```
ipw0 needs multicast update callback
```

That is what is showing now?


----------

